# Defective VZW GS3



## draco259 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got my pre-ordered GS3 On friday and it is awesome, but defective...Its not a major defect, but the headphone jack doesn't work. So after calling tech support they said they can give me a new one, just not until the phone is released in stores >_< When I asked why I cant just get a replacement they just avoid the question and tell me that samsung wont let them sell it yet LOL. So after talking to a manager and asking him about the delay for online orders to the 19th all he would say is since stores have had them since last week they should be sold the 12th but he cant promise anything... Verizon is so full of BS

/End Rant


----------



## gimlet72 (Jun 10, 2011)

I ordered two SGS 3. My wife's works great. Mine has had issues since out of the box. I am getting random reboots with freezing at the Samsung Galaxy 3 splash screen (not the boot animation). I am also getting intermittent messages where it says no SIM card found. Also from the very beginning I have been getting the infamous System Software not authorized message. I havn't even messed around with my phone. It has just been happening. I have been on the phone with Verizon since Friday about it. I finally was able to get a new phone sent. They say it will be here by Wednesday. We'll see though.

My wife has a great phone though.


----------



## draco259 (Nov 5, 2011)

Man sorry to hear it :-\ It's ridiculous Verizon doesn't want to replace defective pre orders just because they are pushing back the retail release date.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

